# What a DAY!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

got to the spot around noon...had to go over some hurdles to get there but manned up with the flu and all and ended up going 8 for 9 on some fresh chrome...also watched my buddy catch a 14 pounder...fish went on some runs but basically bulldogged him til the end when he literally swam right into the net LMAO! here is some fish porn...best day steelie fishing this season


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

nice fishthx fror the pix


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job, and nice fresh chrome bumpers you got there!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow those are all nice fish!! were you ice fishing?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet.... great catch...


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

nice looking fish. thanks for the report! fish-on!!!!!!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Nice fish. Did you get a picture of the 14?


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice fish. Thanks for the report. I gave up after 1-1/2 hours yesterday because both places that I went were locked up. Too lazy to make that hike through the deep snow to the next spot.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice congrats on the fresh chrome.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats!

-KSU


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome job, great pics!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Those would taste good in the Smoker.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Fish look very fresh......no dark in them at all! Nice job, I haven't been up since November, waiting for the ice to melt, I too am lazy not looking for open water.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> Nice fish. Did you get a picture of the 14?


listen streamstalker I know you are trying to say that fish is not 14# and I understand by the way the pic was taken...I GUARANTEE she was...and to my surprise not one egg in her belly but tons of shad...5 people saw it weighed on a boga grip one of them is a walleye charter captain. nice try though


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice job FISHIN! I'm insanely jealous!


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Walleye charter captain eehhhh? Hope he doesn't troll for walleye


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That fish is enormous. I always look at the elbows of the person in the pic and how close to the body they are holding the fish. He just isn't extending the fish all the way out and shoving it down the camera lens like you see in the pro bass shots. I myself, don't doubt the size of that fish at all.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Which one is the 14 lber?? And how much did the other fish weigh? Just curious...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

They were all in the 3-5# range and the one being held is obviously the 14#er...was also the "last fish"

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

[email protected] [email protected][email protected] [email protected][email protected][email protected] [email protected][email protected] [email protected]


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> listen streamstalker I know you are trying to say that fish is not 14# and I understand by the way the pic was taken...I GUARANTEE she was...and to my surprise not one egg in her belly but tons of shad...5 people saw it weighed on a boga grip one of them is a walleye charter captain. nice try though


Really, so you're a mind reader now? I was asking an honest question. I wasn't there i'm not going to question your claim. It doesn't clearly state that the size of any specific fish all you said was there was a 14 caught. BTW, the only eggs i've ever seen in a power plant fish where the ones the fish ate on someones hook, so no suprise they where empty.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Avon or 72nd or were you fishing the rock 
Oh I know I know...... thats Euclid fish ha ha lol Just kiddin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

stream_stalker said:


> Really, so you're a mind reader now? I was asking an honest question. I wasn't there i'm not going to question your claim. It doesn't clearly state that the size of any specific fish all you said was there was a 14 caught. BTW, the only eggs i've ever seen in a power plant fish where the ones the fish ate on someones hook, so no suprise they where empty.


Yeah hes a regular psycic like Mrs Cleo or maybe little cleo ha ha sorry but I'm on a roll....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> Really, so you're a mind reader now? I was asking an honest question. I wasn't there i'm not going to question your claim. It doesn't clearly state that the size of any specific fish all you said was there was a 14 caught. BTW, the only eggs i've ever seen in a power plant fish where the ones the fish ate on someones hook, so no suprise they where empty.


My bad if you were asking an honest question but it seemed like you were questioning the fish's size..which I would never BS about
funny how every thread on the steelhead discussion page turns into this..thaw is coming..FISH ON!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> My bad if you were asking an honest question but it seemed like you were questioning the fish's size..which I would never BS about
> funny how every thread on the steelhead discussion page turns into this..thaw is coming..FISH ON!


you nailed that one.....!%!%!%
It is funny,,,,, how a member cant post a report this past season, ask a question about anything or open there mouth with out people jumping into the pool and adding there own water.
It seems like its the same little bunch of guys on here that just sit back and wait to pounce for a member to make a thread. You guys, and you know who you are,,,,, are making members scared to post photos because god forbid if it has a log that someone knows where it is, to ask a simple question because god forbid its "spoonfeeding"..... Yea, asking about a nonstocked little creek, or ,,,,, hey, i slammed them by the big rock under the rt. 20 bridge just on the southeast side of it right behind the other big rock, then yea, thats no biggie, and should be put in there place,,, as long as it dont break any TOS rules. 
Every year there is 7 more people per one person steelheading last year... And its going to get worse! So your all just going to have to deal with it. We all have cabin fever, but find another way to take it out on, not sitting back and waiting for someone to make a thread so you can build a fire! 
Thanks for everyone's cooperation, and hopefully this ice will go away soon! 


*Nice fish 216*


----------

